# Summer can't come soon enough



## Wildside31T (Feb 13, 2013)

Been dreaming of big hawaiian bones yet again, seems like I'm having withdrawals and my wallet my doin suffer. I've been sitting at the vise with intentions of re-creating Meades gutless crab fly. If yall haven't seen some of his flies they are pretty sick! The guy is a genius when it comes to the fly being weedless. Well here's my first attemot at it only thing missing is some epoxy and coloration but thought I'd share this with yall. Maybe a size 4 will be in a hawaiian bonefish come June when I'm back on the rock! Hope yall enjoy, Mahalo!

-Vince


----------



## mikedeleon (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice fly, but it looks like a pu*** with eyes. Whatever catches fish man.


----------



## Wildside31T (Feb 13, 2013)

Here's a better attempt at it with a nice crab body.


----------

